# two weeks maintainer timeout



## nunotex (Dec 3, 2019)

Hello,

About 3 weeks a go, I send an svn diff updating this port:

PR241990

Nothing happens still then.

Porters handbook says: "... If the maintainer does not respond to an update request after two weeks (excluding major public holidays), then that is considered a maintainer timeout, and the update can be made without explicit maintainer approval."

Thanks,

Nuno


----------



## trev (Dec 3, 2019)

You could try posting to the freebsd-ports@ mailing list.


----------

